# [FAQ] Jelly Belly (Jellybean) Common Questions/Answers



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

This is a new post to help those that are using the Jelly Belly ROM and have questions. I will do my best to keep this information as up to date as possible.
If you would like put information here or you find something that is not currently accurate, please post here *AND* PM me or Kimboinatl and one of us will fix the issue.

*Q: Before I start is there a step by step list of what order I should do things in??*
_A: Yes, thanks to Kimboinatl there is a great list here with the order in which things should be done:_
Make sure you have a copy of the ROM and gapps on your sdcard
Run Titanium Backup, backup all user apps (ONLY user apps, NOT system)
Create a titaniumbackup.zip to flash if you don't have one (or if you've updated to a new version)
Boot into recovery
Flash Superwipe Lite
Flash ROM
Flash gapps
FIX PERMISSIONS!!!
Reboot
Do _not_ put in your Google account (gmail) when it asks for it - say you don't have one, then skip everything.
Reboot back into recovery
*Skip to step 15 if you aren't installing a different kernel*
Flash Kernelwipe
Flash kernel (if you want a different kernel)
Reboot back into recovery
Flash mods
Flash Titanium backup
Reboot
Restore apps from Titanium backup
Reboot
Add your Google (gmail) account
Set things back up (select the keyboard you want to use, add accounts, etc)
*Q. What's special about this ROM?*
_A. Jelly Belly focuses on speed and stability, while still giving all the features that are demanded._

*Q. Is this a custom ROM, or more of a stock ROM?*
_A. Jelly Belly is as close to stock as you can get! We may throw out some addons, but the ROM will be stock._

*Q: What is the most current version of Jelly Belly?*
A: Jelly Belly v4.0 as of 7/27/2012 that can be found here:
http://rootzwiki.com...ll-about-speed/
_md5: __50ec22edf05a1a7652bafa7cd76e1bce_

*Q. What's the difference between a clean install and a dirty install?*
A. A dirty install only wipes dalvik, cache, and system (where the ROM is). A clean install also wipes application data.

*Q. Why would someone dirty install?*
A. Dirty installation allows you to install the ROM without deleting application data. This means that you don't need to set anything up again after installing the ROM. The bad part about this is that it may also leave some things behind from the previous ROM installation that could cause issues. Clean installation is almost always better, since it ensures that you won't encounter any problems with stuff left over from your previous ROM.

*Q. What are the steps needed to dirty install?*
A. The following are the steps you want to take to dirty install the ROM. Please note, from above, that _a clean install is always preferred_. If you ever run into any problems after a dirty install, your first step should be to try performing a clean install to fix the problem - do not ask for help until you do this!

1. Wipe Cache
2. Wipe Dalvik Cache (under Advanced)
3. Format /system (under Mounts and storage)
4. Install 6.3
5. Install Gapps (0811)
6. Fix Permissions
7. Reboot

*Q. What should I do PRIOR to installing this ROM?*
A. Perform a nandroid backup using CWM (always, always, always do this!). Optionally you can also back up your apps using Titanium Backup (which we suggest).

*Q: Can I dirty flash or must I wipe everything and start from scratch?*
_A: _If you are flashing to 4.0 from ANY OTHER VERSION then you MUST MUST MUST do a clean install!! Clear enough???
_A: _I am going to quote a post from Jakeday on the main thread:


> How about we stop the complaining about dirty vs clean flash? I've already explained it and I know a few of you arguing read my post.
> 
> Dirty "should" work fine if config from 3.1 on for the 3.x releases. However, clean will likely be better. It's up to you, but please do a clean install first if you run into errors as any of your config or apps could be screwing something up. End of story.
> 
> Also, please keep this thread on topic and watch the language. You want to act like children, take it elsewhere.


*Q: I dirty flashed the new version, and now I'm experiencing problems. What's the first thing I should do?*
A: Usually this means that you should try performing a clean install.

*Q: Do I need to do a full wipe when coming from stock/another ROM?*
A: Yes. Use the Superwipe Lite (see below) script, or at least do a factory reset / wipe cache / wipe dalvik cache.

*Q: What is Superwipe Lite?*
A: It's a script that was originally created to help with ROM installs. It does many things (formats /system, wipes data, etc.) automatically for you, so you can avoid several steps.

*Q: Is there a full Superwipe script? What is it?*
A: It's the same thing as Superwipe Lite, but it erases _everything._ You don't want to do this, because then you won't have a ROM to install. Just stick to using Superwipe Lite (use the link in this FAQ to get it).

*Q: Where can I find Superwipe Lite?
Q: Where can I find the kernel wipe script?
Q: In what order do I need to flash things / what do I flash first / can I flash X after Y?*
_A: http://rootzwiki.com...625#entry799625_

*Q: Do I need to use Superwipe Lite?*
_A: Many people perform a factory reset/clean cache/clean dalvik cache and have no problems, but using Superwipe ensures that everything is nice and clean prior to starting._

*Q: Does a Superwipe Lite/factory reset erase my sdcard?*
_The lite version of Superwipe will not wipe your SD card, the full version will. (The version linked above is Lite version - please use this one!)_

*Q: Do I have to flash gapps?*
_A: Yes, you must flash gapps every time you flash the ROM._
_A: From now on the Gapps that will be used for every release will be the latest version available on goo.im. You can download them from the web: _http://goo.im/gapps or download the Goo Manager from the Google Play Store and download them there._ Use the most recent version of Gapps available._

*Q: What does "Fix Permissions" mean?*
A: Fixing Permissions means to set the permissions on all of the system files to what they should be. Files can have Read, Write and Execute permissions. Sometimes when a new ROM is flashed (or other mod) permissions on a file could be changed. This may have the effect of not being able to read or write to the file when something else needs to. Fix Permissions sets all of the permissions to what they should be.

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Q: How do I Fix Permissions?[/background]*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]A: In CWM recovery, navigate to Advanced, and then select Fix Permissions. It might take a while - just let it do its thing.[/background]

*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Q: Where is "Fix Permissions" located?[/background]*
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]A: It's located in the Advanced section in CWM.[/background]

*Q: I flashed the latest gapps and I am still missing some of the Google apps?*
_A: This is because the Google apps that you can download from the Play Store are not included. You can go manually download any of the gapps that you want, or chose to not download those that you do not want._

*Q: Can I use CWM Touch to flash this rom?*
_A: Yes, many people use CWM to flash this rom and have had no issues from using it._

*Q. Help! I'm stuck on the Google Logo (or Boot Animation)!*
_A. Be patient, it could take up to 10 minutes. If it still doesn't boot, unplug the cable (if plugged in), reboot recovery, wipe cache, and reboot. Give it a few minutes and it will boot._

*Q: Which kernels can I use with this ROM?*
_A: Here are some, there may be others: http://rootzwiki.com...210#entry792815_

*Q. Will the mods for 2.x work for 3.x*
_A. Many mods have been updated to work with 3.x. Flashing a mod that has not been updated to work with v3.0 and above may have unexpected results._

*Q. How do I find the mods that have been updated?*
_A. Scroll through the thread. Many of the mod devs have posted updated links.
***some of the mods in post 2 are more up to date than the post indicates but I am not sure which***_

*Q: Do you guys have a live chat somewhere?*
_A: Why, yes we do! We use IRC chat to talk with eachother live!_

*Q: What is the IRC channel?*
_A: Need quick support? You're best bet is on IRC. Connect to irc.freenode.net and /join #4ndr01d_

*Q: How do I connect to IRC chat?*
_A: Download __XChat on your Windows and/or Linux computer. _http://xchat.org/
A: Download AndChat from the play store on your phone/tablet. https://play.google....=andchat&c=apps
(Both of these are free to download and use with optional donation options to help support them.)

*Q: Where can I find a mirror?*
_A: See post #1 in the original thread, there is a whole list of mirrors there._

*Q: I can't get WiFi Tether apps to work!*
_A: The third party apps haven't been updated for 4.1. The built-in hotspot works correctly and does not get reported._

*Q: I'm getting gray data bars instead of blue! What's up?*
_A: You need to flash GApps again. Blue indicates connectivity with Google, not the internet._

*Q: What good does the JB Bootloader do?*
_A: It improves the slow boot issues some where still having. It's tested and verified working with JB roms, not tested going back to ICS. Not that you would leave Jelly Belly anyway! :_)

*Q: Voice search isn't working correctly on the AOSP builds with the new GApps*!
_A: You need to go to Settings for Voice and download the Offline Language pack. English is included in the current GApps package, though._

*Q: Auto restore doesn't appear to be working.*
_A: Yes it is, but Google changed when it works. For Android 4.1, you have to have a 4.1 backup to restore from. Install Jelly Belly, start backing up, and next time you can restore. Blame Google._

*Q: Why is my speakerphone volume not very loud?*
_A: Dial into your voice mail. Turn on speakerphone. Move volume up and down a few times until normal volume returns._

*Q: How come predictive text is not working?*
_A: Remove /system/app/LatinIME.apk - Add /system/app/LatinIMEGoogle.apk from the 2.6 rom. - Reboot_

*Q: I miss the reboot options on the power menu. How can I get them back?*
_A. There is a mod to include the power options back into your ROM. (A link will follow after I verify it still works with 3.4)._

*Q: I miss pull down toggles in the notification bar too!*
_A. Install Power Controls from the Play Store. It lets you add your own._

*Q: I can't get WiFi Tether apps to work!*
_A. The third party apps haven't been updated for 4.1. The built-in hotspot works correctly and does not get reported._

*Q: I am unable to send MMS over WiFi, is there a workaround?*
_A: First of all the reason you are having problems with MMS over Wifi it is because you are using Google Voice by default. This is a problem with Google Voice and NOT the Jelly Belly Rom. _
_A:There is a very simple and quick fix that may or may not fix the issue for you, and you will need to do this for each of the access points that you use._
_Long press on your Wifi connection_
_Press "Modify Network"_
_Scroll down to IP Settings and change that from "DHCP" to "Static"_
_Scroll down to DNS and enter the following information:_
_DNS 1 - 8.8.4.4_
_DNS 2 - 8.8.8.8_
_Press Save_
_REBOOT YOUR PHONE! This is important. _
_This should fix your MMS sending issues._

*Q. What is an MD5?*
A. MD5 is an algorithm for calculating a (probably) unique number that represents a file. The algorithm performs a calculation using the bits in a file to derive a unique number. This number can be used to see if a file has been corrupted or not; in other words, if you download a file, and its MD5 doesn't match what it should, it means it may have been corrupted when you were downloading it.

*Q. How do I check the MD5 of a file?*
A. You can use this app: https://play.google....251bGwsMSwyLDNd

*Q. When I use Navigation, she keeps asking me to turn onto the same street over and over again. Help!*
A. This is probably happening because of some old data (from an older version of Maps) hanging around. Go to Settings->Apps->Maps. Force close Maps, then wipe both cache and data. Restart Maps and she should stop repeating herself.

*Q. I turn wifi on and my phone keeps rebooting, what do I do?*
A. From JakeDay:



jakeday said:


> For anyone having an issue with the phone rebooting when enabling WiFi, delete /data/misc/wifi and reboot to recovery and flash this:
> 
> http://d-h.st/xuo
> 
> Confirmed working in IRC.


*Q. I have an issue not covered in this FAQ, can I post a question?*
_A. If you have a question not covered somewhere in the top 3 posts of this thread, please go back to the main Jelly Belly thread and ask your question there. But *PLEASE *search that thread completely and make sure your question has not been answered!_

*PLEASE DO NOT ASK QUESTIONS HERE. IF YOUR ISSUE IS NOT COVERED IN THE FAQ ABOVE THEN PLEASE ASK YOUR QUESTION ON THE MAIN JELLY BELLY THREAD. *http://rootzwiki.com...ll-about-speed/


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Comming soon...

We are working on a difinitive "How to flash Jelly Belly" instruction set for this post.

If you would like to contribute to this please send me a PM with what you would like to see in this post.

I want it to be as detailed and descriptive as possible, giving someone that has never unlocked, rooted and flashed before can come here and get a really good start, and hopefully answer as many questions and solve as many problems as possible....before they become a problem.


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Saved...


----------



## jaquness (Jul 1, 2012)

question moved:
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28677-rom-jelly-belly-v33-07122012-jellybean-411-pure-aosp-its-all-about-speed/page__st__8580#entry805635


----------



## nativi (Jul 23, 2011)

I have a question. 
Why do I have a sdcard and storage folders. Ever since I flashed 3.2 tried erasing the storage folder and it erased my whole memory card not sure why is like that our how to fix it? Did a Google search but didn't find anything

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Sometimes there are caveats for dirty flashing from a previous version to a newer version... e.g. Jake only suggests dirty flashing 3.4 if you are coming from 3.1/3.2/3.3.

Another thing to add:

Q: Do I have to flash gapps?
A: Yes, you must flash gapps every time you flash the ROM. Be sure to check the original post (OP) of Jake's JB thread to see which version of gapps you need.

Thanks for posting this up!


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Kimboinatl said:


> Sometimes there are caveats for dirty flashing from a previous version to a newer version... e.g. Jake only suggests dirty flashing 3.4 if you are coming from 3.1/3.2/3.3.
> 
> Another thing to add:
> 
> ...


Ok I fixed the one issue and added the second.

I have no problem starting this up and keeping it up to date. I just hope that I can get help from the community in keeping the information up to date and all that good stuff.

Keep in mind though, this is not a thread to ask general questions. If you do not see your issue posted in the main thread then please go to the Jelly Belly thread and ask there. This thread is primarily for a FAQ for commonly asked questions from that thread.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Q: What is the IRC channel?
A: Need quick support? You're best bet is on IRC. Connect to irc.freenode.net and join #4ndr01d for the best support.

Q: Where can I find a mirror?
A: See post #1 in the original thread, there is a whole list of mirrors there.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Q: Where can I find Superwipe?
Q: Where can I find the kernel wipe script?
Q: In what order do I need to flash things / what do I flash first / can I flash X after Y?
A: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28677-rom-jelly-belly-v33-07122012-jellybean-411-pure-aosp-its-all-about-speed/page__st__7190__p__799625#entry799625

Q: Do I need to Superwipe?
A: Many people perform a factory reset/clean cache/clean dalvik cache and have no problems, but using Superwipe ensures that everything is nice and clean prior to starting.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Q: Which kernels can I use with this ROM?
A: Here are some, there may be others: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28677-rom-jelly-belly-v33-07122012-jellybean-411-pure-aosp-its-all-about-speed/page__st__5210#entry792815


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Q: Does a superwipe/factory reset erase my sdcard?
A: No. Your sdcard contents will remain - otherwise how would you flash the ROM after wiping?


----------



## SirLance99 (Jun 28, 2012)

Kimboinatl said:


> Q: Where can I find Superwipe?
> Q: Where can I find the kernel wipe script?
> Q: In what order do I need to flash things / what do I flash first / can I flash X after Y?
> A: http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28677-rom-jelly-belly-v33-07122012-jellybean-411-pure-aosp-its-all-about-speed/page__st__7190__p__799625#entry799625
> ...


super white the link does not work anymore

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## swest6602 (Dec 19, 2011)

Submission for adding to Q&A

Q. Will the mods for 2.x work for 3.x
A. Many mods have been updated to work with 3.x. Flashing a mod that has not been updated to work with v3.0 and above may have unexpected results.

Q. How do a find the mods that have been updated?
A. Scroll through the thread. Many of the mod devs have posted updated links. 
***some of the mods in post 2 are more up to date than the post indicates but I am not sure which***

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Updated!

Thanks for the great info, lets keep it going and get as much information here as we can so people can find the answers they are looking for in one spot!


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

SirLance99 said:


> super white the link does not work anymore
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Gracias, fixed.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Q: Do I need to do a full wipe when coming from stock/another ROM?
A: Yes. Use the Superwipe script, or at least do a factory reset / wipe cache / wipe dalvik cache.


----------



## wideopn11 (Aug 1, 2011)

This is great if people actually take the time to read it, however it is already getting lost in the threads. Is this something that can be stickied? People dont even take the time to read the first page of thread let alone skim down the page of threads. (Glass half empty, time for a refill)

Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fairct (Jan 2, 2012)

I think it's important to note that there are 2 versions of Super Wipe, Super Wipe and Super Wipe Lite. Lite does not clear one's sdcard, while Super Wipe does in fact clear all data. Obviously most users would want to run Super Wipe Lite.

I realize when someone says to run Super Wipe he/she means to run Super Wipe Lite, but better safe than sorry, right?


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

wideopn11 said:


> This is great if people actually take the time to read it, however it is already getting lost in the threads. Is this something that can be stickied? People dont even take the time to read the first page of thread let alone skim down the page of threads. (Glass half empty, time for a refill)
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Pad TF300T using Tapatalk 2


I really hope we can get it stickied but I think that would have to be something voted on and suggested to the moderators by you guys


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

fairct said:


> I think it's important to note that there are 2 versions of Super Wipe, Super Wipe and Super Wipe Lite. Lite does not clear one's sdcard, while Super Wipe does in fact clear all data. Obviously most users would want to run Super Wipe Lite.
> 
> I realize when someone says to run Super Wipe he/she means to run Super Wipe Lite, but better safe than sorry, right?


I will make note of this when I do an update in a bit. Thank you!


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

Q: Will anyone who is new to JB take the time to read through this thread before posting?
A: Probably, but only around 10% (if that).


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

blaineevans said:


> Q: Will anyone who is new to JB take the time to read through this thread before posting?
> A: Probably, but only around 10% (if that).


Well thats the thing, people can read through the top post of this thread or they can scan through the one thousand pages of the main thread.

But when we are done, people can just say "read this http://rootzwiki.com/topic/29736-faq-jelly-belly-jellybean-common-questionsanswers/" instead of having to give detailed answers to the same question 50 times a day...


----------



## BufordT79 (Jul 2, 2012)

Here is a pretty noob friendly introduction to rooting the VZW Galaxy Nexus. http://www.extremetech.com/extreme/...e-verizon-galaxy-nexus-video-and-how-to-guide We might want to borrow some of the instructions and substitute Jelly Belly for the mentioned ROM.

Sent from my Jelly Belly Galaxy Nexus


----------



## xBrianxFTR (Jul 3, 2012)

Here's a Q&A!

Q:Help! What do I do if I upgraded to a new version of Jelly Belly and some features aren't working?

A:STOP. Ask yourself, "Did I do a dirty flash?" 
If yes: Do a clean install. This includes wiping cache/dalvik, AND doing a factory reset.
If no: Check the Q&A thread.


----------



## Duvel (Jul 7, 2012)

Taken from jakeday's FAQ's (might as well consolidate):

Q. I can't get WiFi Tether apps to work!
A. The third party apps haven't been updated for 4.1. The built-in hotspot works correctly and does not get reported.

Q. I'm getting gray data bars instead of blue! What's up?
A. You need to flash GApps again. Blue indicates connectivity with Google, not the internet.

Q. What good does the JB Bootloader do?
A. It improves the slow boot issues some where still having. It's tested and verified working with JB roms, not tested going back to ICS. Not that you would leave Jelly Belly anyway! 

Q. Voice search isn't working correctly on the AOSP builds with the new GApps!
A. You need to go to Settings for Voice and download the Offline Language pack. English is included in the current GApps package, though.

Q. Auto restore doesn't appear to be working.
A. Yes it is, but Google changed when it works. For Android 4.1, you have to have a 4.1 backup to restore from. Install Jelly Belly, start backing up, and next time you can restore. Blame Google. (May need elaborate on what it means "to have a 4.1 backup to restore from" and then what the restore process is)


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

..


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

I made a signature picture (see below  )

Feel free to use it if you would like!!

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/84262247/jelly_belly_faq.jpg


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

OK, I have a ton of stuff to update here but I need to go out and mow the lawn before it gets to hot.

I will get busy on this in a couple hours.

Thanks for all the help!!!


----------



## EnixLHQ (Oct 13, 2011)

blaineevans said:


> Q: Will anyone who is new to JB take the time to read through this thread before posting?
> A: Probably, but only around 10% (if that).


We can help that if we try to encourage all questions and answers appear in this thread. There will always be people who don't see or don't listen, but all trends start with a a few people willing to stick to their different way of doing things.


----------



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

One question

Does anybody have issue when trying to import contacts from a vCard?

I have tried all JB ROMs. When I try to import I get an "I/O error"...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EnixLHQ (Oct 13, 2011)

With all vCards or just one? Have you recreated the vCard to see if it was corrupted?


----------



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

I have just one. When I flash a ICS ROM it import with no issues...

I'll create another one and test.

Thanks for the reply!!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

I have a question that I don't ever get a answer for.. When I use jelly bean rom don't matter which one it is I can't use my private box for my messages I use GO SMS and it works with all the other rooms but jelly bean rom anybody have any ideas?

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## jtaureli (Sep 12, 2011)

I asked this on the main thread but is there any mods or tricks to make market compatible when changing the dpi density? Please someone answer this...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Timber (Jul 11, 2012)

You might want to add something about settings not sticking, not being able to enable something, etc. Most of the time this issue can be fixed by running "Fix permissions". I think many people are missing this final step and it's causing many of the issues reported.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

nybadboy11 said:


> I have a question that I don't ever get a answer for.. When I use jelly bean rom don't matter which one it is I can't use my private box for my messages I use GO SMS and it works with all the other rooms but jelly bean rom anybody have any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


It may just be that Go SMS doesn't work well with Jellybean. Many other apps have had issues until they were updated by the devs to be compatible.


----------



## hackercity (Jun 10, 2011)

EnixLHQ said:


> With all vCards or just one? Have you recreated the vCard to see if it was corrupted?


I created another vCard. Still no go...

I don't think it is the vCard file itself the error is this.

Couldn't scan storage
The storage couldn't be scanned.
(Reason: "I/O error")

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nybadboy11 (Mar 25, 2012)

Thanks

Sent from my GT-I9300 using RootzWiki


----------



## EnixLHQ (Oct 13, 2011)

hackercity said:


> I asked this on the main thread but is there any mods or tricks to make market compatible when changing the dpi density? Please someone answer this...
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Try LCD Density Modder. The free version will apply a temporary fix, the pro version will do a permanent one. But either will allow you to get rid of the "unsupported device" error when changing your density.


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Just to keep everyone up to date so y'all dont think I just walked away from this.

I am currently compiling all the information from the above threads and my PMs (my inbox is almost full) and will have a rather substantial edit coming very soon


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Updated with the information I have recieved so far that I thought most important to get in right away.

I am working on making categories to seperate the FAQ Q/A so that people can find what they are looking for quicker and then adding a table of contents to make it easy to find the section you need help with.


----------



## MustGoFast (Jul 5, 2012)

So here's a dumb newb question, but what does the softkeys mod do? I installed the soft keys battery mod as I wanted the 1% battery notes. I can't tell what soft keys did though.


----------



## MustGoFast (Jul 5, 2012)

Oh thought on something to add to the FAQ. Simple instructions on how to properly back up your apps and the tools for it (TiBak) so the first timers don't lose everything. I'd write it, but just a few days ago I learned this lesson the hardway so I'm not an expert of any kind.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

MustGoFast said:


> Oh thought on something to add to the FAQ. Simple instructions on how to properly back up your apps and the tools for it (TiBak) so the first timers don't lose everything. I'd write it, but just a few days ago I learned this lesson the hardway so I'm not an expert of any kind.


Good idea, I'll write this up.


----------



## MustGoFast (Jul 5, 2012)

I would update the text on Google Wallet in the OP. Some forum searches have said since Google Rebranded the play store that trick no longer works for getting wallet on an unsupported carrier (ie Verizon)


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Q. How do I restore Titanium Backup after I've wiped my system?
A. If you've used Superwipe Lite to wipe your system, or you wiped it using factory reset, there are two ways to restore Titanium Backup:
_Prior to doing anything else _(performing your wipe, installing your ROM, etc.), go into Titanium Backup and click on the Menu button (three dots). You'll see an option to create an "update.zip". Click on this. Leave the first two options the way they are, but change the last one from update.zip to TitaniumBackup-X.X.X.zip. Click on the green check mark, and Titanium Backup will create a flashable .zip for you that will be in /sdcard. Now, when you go into Recovery, you can flash this .zip file, and Titanium Backup will be there waiting for you when you reboot your system.
Just install it from the Market. The only problem with doing this is if auto restore kicks in and begins restoring the rest of your apps. Currently Jell Belly does not do this, but in the future it may, so I would suggest option #1 instead.
Q: How do I back up my apps using Titanium Backup (AKA TiBu, AKA TB)?
A: To back up your apps using Titanium Backup, do the following:
Click on the icon in the upper right-hand corner with the check mark on it (it looks like a small rectangle with a check mark on it).
You'll see a message saying "Calculating scenarios", and then you'll see several options available for backups, restores, etc.
Under Backups, select "Backup all user apps" by tapping on "RUN".
Leave everything checked. Tap the green check mark in the upper right to restore your apps.
Q. How do I restore my apps using Titanium Backup?
A. To restore your apps, do the following:
Click on the icon in the upper right-hand corner with the check mark on it (it looks like a small rectangle with a check mark on it).
You'll see a message saying "Calculating scenarios", and then you'll see several options available for backups, restores, etc.
Under Restore, select "Restore missing apps with data".
Leave everything checked. Tap the green check mark in the upper right to restore your apps.
Q. Does a factory reset/using Superwipe Lite erase my back up?
A. No. Your backup is on the sdcard, and a factory reset or flash of Superwipe Lite do not touch your sdcard.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

MustGoFast said:


> I would update the text on Google Wallet in the OP. Some forum searches have said since Google Rebranded the play store that trick no longer works for getting wallet on an unsupported carrier (ie Verizon)


Good idea. I think it should be the first thing people try (I think this works for some people, still), but if not then they can try other stuff. I'll post a link to installing the hacked APK.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

MustGoFast said:


> So here's a dumb newb question, but what does the softkeys mod do? I installed the soft keys battery mod as I wanted the 1% battery notes. I can't tell what soft keys did though.


Not sure what mod in particular you mean but it's eitherr to change or add to the icon/order of the buttons on the bottom navigation 
or
to get rid of the fade after you press one of those buttons. If the button highlight disappears on realese rather than fades away, there is a performance gain


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Kimboinatl said:


> Good idea. I think it should be the first thing people try (I think this works for some people, still), but if not then they can try other stuff. I'll post a link to installing the hacked APK.


I am going to remove the FAQ entry about the wallet until someone that has it, uses it and knows for sure posts some instructions.


----------



## SamuelMSrDroid (Jul 12, 2012)

Kimboinatl said:


> Q. How do I restore Titanium Backup after I've wiped my system?
> A. If you've used Superwipe Lite to wipe your system, or you wiped it using factory reset, there are two ways to restore Titanium Backup:
> _Prior to doing anything else _(performing your wipe, installing your ROM, etc.), go into Titanium Backup and click on the Menu button (three dots). You'll see an option to create an "update.zip". Click on this. Leave the first two options the way they are, but change the last one from update.zip to TitaniumBackup-X.X.X.zip. Click on the green check mark, and Titanium Backup will create a flashable .zip for you that will be in /sdcard. Now, when you go into Recovery, you can flash this .zip file, and Titanium Backup will be there waiting for you when you reboot your system.
> Just install it from the Market. The only problem with doing this is if auto restore kicks in and begins restoring the rest of your apps. Currently Jell Belly does not do this, but in the future it may, so I would suggest option #1 instead.
> ...


This is excellent, I am going to use the info you put here and build on it a bit to make a step by step w/faq on how to best use TitanBU.


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Kimboinatl said:


> It may just be that Go SMS doesn't work well with Jellybean. Many other apps have had issues until they were updated by the devs to be compatible.


im having issues with goSMS as far as not vibrating like it should...think it is a goSMS issue...


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

808phoneaddict said:


> im having issues with goSMS as far as not vibrating like it should...think it is a goSMS issue...


Probably. Have you tried contacting the developer?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 808phoneaddict (Jul 6, 2012)

Kimboinatl said:


> Probably. Have you tried contacting the developer?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I haven't yet...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

Thanks for this thread. So much info!!


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Q. Should I restore system data with Titanium Backup?
A. NO. This has the potential to really screw things up, especially if switching between different ROMs. Just restore apps and their data.

Q. Can I flash mods right after flashing my ROM and kernel? Or should I reboot first?
A.


----------



## Duvel (Jul 7, 2012)

*Q: Before I start is there a step by step list of what order I should do things in??*
_A: Yes, thanks to Kimboinatl there is a great list here with the order in which things MUST be done:_
....
Flash kernel
Flash gapps
*FIX PERMISSIONS!!!*
Reboot
Do _not_ put in your Google account (gmail)- say you don't have one, then skip everything.
Reboot back into recovery
.....
This is a great list. I think the Fix Permissions step should be described a bit more though.


----------



## Jiibus (Jun 15, 2011)

I can't get the youtube app to work now. And when I try to get it from the store it tells me the app isn't compatible with my device. Anyone else encounter this?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

The stock keyboard started Force Closing on me, wiping the data and app cache in the settings didn't help. I installed Swype so I have a keyboard but I do miss the amazing voice engine that's built into the stock keyboard. Has anyone had this problem and fixed it?


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Kimboinatl said:


> Q. How do I restore Titanium Backup after I've wiped my system?
> A. If you've used Superwipe Lite to wipe your system, or you wiped it using factory reset, there are two ways to restore Titanium Backup:
> _Prior to doing anything else _(performing your wipe, installing your ROM, etc.), go into Titanium Backup and click on the Menu button (three dots). You'll see an option to create an "update.zip". Click on this. Leave the first two options the way they are, but change the last one from update.zip to TitaniumBackup-X.X.X.zip. Click on the green check mark, and Titanium Backup will create a flashable .zip for you that will be in /sdcard. Now, when you go into Recovery, you can flash this .zip file, and Titanium Backup will be there waiting for you when you reboot your system.
> Just install it from the Market. The only problem with doing this is if auto restore kicks in and begins restoring the rest of your apps. Currently Jell Belly does not do this, but in the future it may, so I would suggest option #1 instead.
> ...


This does not work as a restore for me. It restore one or two apps then locks up. My "app processing mode" is "Auto indirect". Any suggestions?

Sent from GNex Maxx


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Duvel said:


> *Q: Before I start is there a step by step list of what order I should do things in??*
> _A: Yes, thanks to Kimboinatl there is a great list here with the order in which things MUST be done:_
> ....
> Flash kernel
> ...


Fix Permissions is found under Advanced in CWM. All it does is set the permissions (Read, Write and Execute) on various system files to what they should be. Sometimes problems will happen because the permissions on a file are set to something like Read Only, so nothing can write to it. This is why settings won't stick, or why it seems like changing a setting doesn't do anything.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

clarkkkent434 said:


> This does not work as a restore for me. It restore one or two apps then locks up. My "app processing mode" is "Auto indirect". Any suggestions
> 
> Sent from GNex Maxx


Can you describe specifically what you're doing (all the steps you take)?


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

[*]Boot into recovery
[*]Flash Superwipe
[*]Flash ROM
[*]Flash gapps
[*]FIX PERMISSIONS!!!
[*]Reboot
[*]Skip sign in
[*]Reboot back into recovery
[*]Flash Titanium backup
[*]Reboot
[*]Restore apps from Titanium backup and then it freeze when I store apps.

Its been like this on jb ROMs for me except SDK ports with TB.

Sent from GNex Maxx


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Sorry, I meant the steps in Titanium Backup that you're doing. Are you using Restore Missing Apps?


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Kimboinatl said:


> Sorry, I meant the steps in Titanium Backup that you're doing. Are you using Restore Missing Apps?


I go to batch operations or what it use to be called on preics. Then "restore missing app with data" and restore. That's all.

Sent from GNex Maxx


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

clarkkkent434 said:


> I go to batch operations or what it use to be called on preics. Then "restore missing app with data" and restore. That's all.
> 
> Sent from GNex Maxx


Weird. What's the version number of TB you're using? Try going into the market (it'll ask you to log in), log in, cancel the auto restore, then download TB and install it and see if that works.


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Kimboinatl said:


> Weird. What's the version number of TB you're using? Try going into the market (it'll ask you to log in), log in, cancel the auto restore, then download TB and install it and see if that works.


Version 5.4.1. It did the same thing.

Sent from GNex Maxx


----------



## mmtoman (Jun 25, 2011)

Question:

What developer options should I have checked for smoothest and butteryest experience.

Here's mine now

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ronnieruff (Jul 27, 2011)

nybadboy11 said:


> I have a question that I don't ever get a answer for.. When I use jelly bean rom don't matter which one it is I can't use my private box for my messages I use GO SMS and it works with all the other rooms but jelly bean rom anybody have any ideas?


Here is an idea. Ask the APP DEV if the APP is JB compatible.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

clarkkkent434 said:


> Version 5.4.1. It did the same thing.
> 
> Sent from GNex Maxx


OK, I remember having this happen to me the other day. Try this: Go back to recovery, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache/dalvik cache, flash ROM, flash gapps, fix permissons, reboot, recovery, flash titanium, reboot, then try to restore your apps.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

mmtoman said:


> Question:
> 
> What developer options should I have checked for smoothest and butteryest experience.
> 
> ...


Will these increase battery drain? I know next to nothing about any of this, but I'm guessing it just changes what does the work, so it shouldn't affect the battery too much right?


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

mmtoman said:


> Question:
> 
> What developer options should I have checked for smoothest and butteryest experience.
> 
> ...


From what I understand, it should make rendering faster unless an app isn't designed to use the GPU (don't quote me on this). I have had it checked before and I honestly can't tell a difference most of the time, but I don't play a lot of games or do anything that requires a lot of graphics.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Kimboinatl said:


> Q. How do I restore Titanium Backup after I've wiped my system?
> A. If you've used Superwipe Lite to wipe your system, or you wiped it using factory reset, there are two ways to restore Titanium Backup:
> _Prior to doing anything else _(performing your wipe, installing your ROM, etc.), go into Titanium Backup and click on the Menu button (three dots). You'll see an option to create an "update.zip". Click on this. Leave the first two options the way they are, but change the last one from update.zip to TitaniumBackup-X.X.X.zip. Click on the green check mark, and Titanium Backup will create a flashable .zip for you that will be in /sdcard. Now, when you go into Recovery, you can flash this .zip file, and Titanium Backup will be there waiting for you when you reboot your system.
> Just install it from the Market. The only problem with doing this is if auto restore kicks in and begins restoring the rest of your apps. Currently Jell Belly does not do this, but in the future it may, so I would suggest option #1 instead.
> ...


So is there ever a reason to backup all system apps too? Being new to this, I always did that.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> So is there ever a reason to backup all system apps too? Being new to this, I always did that.


I don't really see the point, especially if you're using TiBu to restore apps after flashing a new ROM (or a new version of a ROM). Any system apps you'd want will either be in the ROM or can be re-installed manually.


----------



## Southrncomfortjm (Jun 29, 2012)

Kimboinatl said:


> I don't really see the point, especially if you're using TiBu to restore apps after flashing a new ROM (or a new version of a ROM). Any system apps you'd want will either be in the ROM or can be re-installed manually.


Well when you put it that way, it makes total sense  Thanks!


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Q: I can't get my Secure Settings plugin for Tasker to work (Helper not responding/installing)
A: Download this beta: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=28826333&postcount=435 Once you've installed this, try installing the Helper again. It should work now.


----------



## Palfy (Jan 9, 2012)

It says **FIX PERMISSIONS!!!**

What do you mean by that? How do you even do that? I just wipe data, wipe cache, format system, then wipe Dalvic cache. After all that I flash the ROM then the latest JB gapps, then I reboot.

How do I fix permissions?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Q: How do I Fix Permissions?
A: In CWM recovery, navigate to Advanced, and then select Fix Permissions. It might take a while - just let it do its thing.


----------



## Palfy (Jan 9, 2012)

Kimboinatl said:


> Q: How do I Fix Permissions?
> A: In CWM recovery, navigate to Advanced, and then select Fix Permissions. It might take a while - just let it do its thing.


Thank you so much, Philip J. Fry. You know all the answers because you live in the future. lol


----------



## clarkkkent434 (Aug 30, 2011)

Kimboinatl said:


> OK, I remember having this happen to me the other day. Try this: Go back to recovery, wipe data/factory reset, wipe cache/dalvik cache, flash ROM, flash gapps, fix permissons, reboot, recovery, flash titanium, reboot, then try to restore your apps.


OK I will report back, if this works or not.

Sent from GNex Maxx


----------



## phaz (Sep 18, 2011)

Southrncomfortjm said:


> So is there ever a reason to backup all system apps too? Being new to this, I always did that.


restoring system apps/data is never a good idea, so no need to bu in the first place


----------



## RadOD (Jul 7, 2012)

> *Q. What's the difference between a clean install and a dirty install?*
> _A. A dirty install only wipes dalvik, cache, and system (where the ROM is). A clean install also wipes data (where you saved your stuff, such as apps)._


Just so I understand - to dirty flash I should "wipe cache partition", then under advanced "wipe dalvik cache", then under mounts and storage I should "format /system" right?


----------



## phaz (Sep 18, 2011)

along with cache wipe, which should also do davik cache, i mount system then format. might just be I'm lucky, but I've always done this and zero problems


----------



## big_limits (Sep 23, 2011)

For me the MMS over WiFi didn't work with DNS1 8.8.8.8 and DNS2 8.8.4.4 however
DNS [email protected] 8.8.8.8 and
DNS [email protected] 4.4.4.4 did.


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

phaz said:


> along with cache wipe, which should also do davik cache, i mount system then format. might just be I'm lucky, but I've always done this and zero problems


When I dirty flash, I'll sometimes just wipe cache and dalvik cache. I've only ever had one problem doing this on Jelly Belly. It's a good idea to also format /system, though. If in doubt, format /system.


----------



## wicked_beav (Jun 24, 2011)

Stuck in bootloop after flashing latest 3.6 from 3.4. Any suggestions for resolving my bootloop without restoring to stock.


----------



## PB&J (Jan 5, 2012)

wicked_beav said:


> Stuck in bootloop after flashing latest 3.6 from 3.4. Any suggestions for resolving my bootloop without restoring to stock.


Pull the battery. After you put it back in, hold volume up and down simultaneously while holding down the power button. Should boot into [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]fastboot. [/background] Use the volume up/down to scroll to recovery then select it with the power button. From recovery wipe everything you'd normally wipe before flashing a ROM. Restore the nandroid that you hopefully made


----------



## mistermegabyte (Jul 9, 2012)

Hi,
Love the rom so far, great work! I have a suggestion for a future mod if anyone has the ability and/or time to make it. I would love the option for 180 degree screen rotation. Since the Galaxy Nexus has the headphone and USB charge sockets on the bottom of the phone, many of us who use our phone in our cars turn it upside down while charging and having it plugged into our AUX inputs. Thanks, John Price


----------



## dmbfan36_23 (Nov 3, 2011)

FAQ needs to be updated to list the 7/18 GApps


----------



## Budwizer (Dec 22, 2011)

Might update the FAQ with the following as another possible option for using IRC: http://webchat.freenode.net/


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

The FAQ is updated with the newest Gapps, and also an updated list of instructions for installation. It includes a few extra steps for rebooting, which should help in more stable installations.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

This not only fixed MMS issues, it also fixed my wifi dropping out constantly.

*Q: I am unable to send MMS over WiFi, is there a workaround?*
_A: First of all the reason you are having problems with MMS over Wifi it is because you are using Google Voice by default. This is a problem with Google Voice and NOT the Jelly Belly Rom. _
_A:There is a very simple and quick fix that may or may not fix the issue for you, and you will need to do this for each of the access points that you use._
_Long press on your Wifi connection_
_Press "Modify Network"_
_Scroll down to IP Settings and change that from "DHCP" to "Static"_
_Scroll down to DNS and enter the following information:_
_DNS 1 - 8.8.4.4_
_DNS 2 - 8.8.8.8_
_Press Save_
_REBOOT YOUR PHONE! This is important._
_This should fix your MMS sending issues._


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Updated the FAQ to include a fix for the wifi bootloop issue.


----------



## spindoctur (Jul 22, 2012)

!


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

?


----------



## blaineevans (Jul 11, 2011)

PUNCTUATION


----------



## Kimboinatl (Jul 5, 2012)

Q: ?
A: !


----------



## MustGoFast (Jul 5, 2012)

What is kernelwipe, and where does one get it? I haven't seen that listed before.


----------



## sic0048 (Jun 16, 2011)

I might suggest that the step by step instructions are updated with instructions on how to get into recovery mode instead of just saying "reboot recovery". I realize that it is something very basic, but when you've been away from flashing for a while, it's the simple things that can stump you the most sometimes.


----------



## sic0048 (Jun 16, 2011)

MustGoFast said:


> What is kernelwipe, and where does one get it? I haven't seen that listed before.


Check out the first post where it talks about superwipe lite. The link will also allow you to download kernelwipe. It cleans out the kernel just like superwipe lite cleans out the Rom and caches. Using it prior to flashing a new kernel will assure you that you started from a clean slate.

It should be noted that using superwipe lite will not effect the kernel, nor will using kernelwipe effect the Rom.


----------



## MustGoFast (Jul 5, 2012)

sic0048 said:


> Check out the first post where it talks about superwipe lite. The link will also allow you to download kernelwipe.


I looked at the first post, but there's no link to kernelwipe in it anywhere (at least not one I can find)


----------



## sic0048 (Jun 16, 2011)

It's the 12th question on the first post

Q: Where can I find Superwipe Lite?
Q: Where can I find the kernel wipe script?
Q: In what order do I need to flash things / what do I flash first / can I flash X after Y?
Post #7194 in this thread
http://rootzwiki.com/topic/28677-rom-jelly-belly-v54-08032012-jellybean-411-pure-aosp-its-all-about-the-butter/page__st__7190__p__799625


----------



## MustGoFast (Jul 5, 2012)

Thanks... missed that link 3 times.


sic0048 said:


> It's the 12th question on the first post
> 
> Q: Where can I find Superwipe Lite?
> Q: Where can I find the kernel wipe script?
> ...


----------



## jayfoo2 (Sep 10, 2012)

A couple of suggestions to improve the FAQ...

The information regarding where to find GAPPS is wrong:

Using the GooManager App, select "Browse all files", then select "devs", then find and select "jakeday" (to see the files that Jake, the Jelly Belly developer has posted), then select "toro", the select "jellybelly", then look for the GAPPS file that Jake recommended be used with the particular ROM that you want to install.

For example, with "jellybelly-toro-11.0.zip" you should be using Jake's latest GAPPS "gapps-jb-20121202.zip". Make sure you download the correct GAPPS that is optimized for the ROM you are installing FOR "jellybelly" because other GAPPS will likely not work well!

In my opinion, the current information in the FAQ is wrong...


----------



## jayfoo2 (Sep 10, 2012)

A lot of people seem to be having problems with "4.1.2" ROMs (e.g. Jellybelly 11.0 release) because they have not updated CWM or TWRP to the latest version. Google changed the file hierarchy in "4.1.2" and older versions of CWM or TWRP only support the old hierarchy. You should update CWM and TWRP first, then flash ROM and GAPPS if you are installing an "Android 4.1.2" ROM or later.


----------



## jayfoo2 (Sep 10, 2012)

I like using GooManager, it makes flashing a new ROM and GAPPS so simple. Perhaps the FAQ maintainer could capture a few screenshots that explain the process as a step by step process?

If you want me to help with screenshots, please let me know...


----------



## jayfoo2 (Sep 10, 2012)

I appreciate your efforts maintaining the FAQ. I've suggested some changes, not to be critical, but to help in a small way.

I THANK YOU FOR YOUR CONTRIBUTIONS!


----------



## Barf (Sep 26, 2011)

jayfoo2 said:


> A lot of people seem to be having problems with "4.1.2" ROMs (e.g. Jellybelly 11.0 release) because they have not updated CWM or TWRP to the latest version. Google changed the file hierarchy in "4.1.2" and older versions of CWM or TWRP only support the old hierarchy. You should update CWM and TWRP first, then flash ROM and GAPPS if you are installing an "Android 4.1.2" ROM or later.


Actually it was the 4.2 roms, not 4.1.2.


----------



## jayfoo2 (Sep 10, 2012)

Barf said:


> Actually it was the 4.2 roms, not 4.1.2.


Yes, agreed!

Oops, as I tell my family and friends, please pay attention to what I meant to say (e.g. 4.2, I had been thinking about 4.2.1) and not what I actually say... ;-)


----------

